# Hi every one.



## erika_4404 (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm from san diego. I have at my home:
2 Cat's
2 turtels
1 chamillion... I think I spelled that right
At my mom's house I have another cat there

Any way I'm 21 and live in the san diego area, I currntly inlisted in the marine corps (( yes I'm a Woman )) as a military police officer. I love cat and read about them all the time. thanks for welcoming me to this forum


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

*waves* Hey welcome!!! It's an awesome experience here at this forum... we have some very friendly and supportive people around. *hugs*


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hi, I'm Petra, I'm addicted to Cat Forum. Welcome and hope you enjoy your new addiction too... it's no cure!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Make sure to post pictures too :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Erika and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Southern California is beautiful, isn't it? Perfect weather, beautiful scenery! Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Erika, A BIG welcome to you! You'll enjoy the neat people found here as well as tons of interesting cat info! Look forward to seeing you surfing the forum! USMC, huh?! You would make my 78 year old dad proud, he was a Marine, WWII.  Stay safe in your police work :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------

